# 그냥 해 본 소리예요. It was only an idea.



## Anatoli

Hi,

I've got two question about this phrase:

1. What's the literal meaning? What are *해* and *본* here?

2. Would the correct spelling be 소리*예*요 or 소리*에*요? The former seems more correct, since 소리 ends in a vowel but I got the latter from a book.


----------



## blackhill

Here's the answer.

그냥(just) 해(do) 본(tried) 소리(sound)예요. 
I just tried to say it because I wanted to get some idea but if it is not true, then forget it. ("it" refers to "소리 (sound)". 소리 can be the usual literal "sound" but it can also mean "talking" )

2. 소리예요 is correct. This is the Korean dictionary I use a lot. ( 네이버 국어사전 (naver.com) 

Two languages are so different!


----------



## Anatoli

Thank you, I got stuck with the form 본, even though I understand all individual words. Yes, I also use 네이버 사전 (NAVER dictionary) but I didn't guess that it's  the past determiner of 보다.


----------



## blackhill

There's also "해보다" which means "try even though I know it might lead to a failure" or "attempt even though I know it might lead to a failure".  
I think that "해보다" sounds less aggressive than "해" . "해" sounds like mother says to her child such as "숙제를 해", "공부를 해", "청소를 해"


----------

